# Our old girl crossed the bridge today



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

We've had 3 cats for some time now. Sasha was 17 y/o, Milo is 9 y/o, and Toby just had his 1st birthday. Unfortunately, Sasha developed a large external tumor that looked like a sore that wouldn't heal. During our last vet visit we were given a powdered antibiotic to apply but it never went away. Our vet told us she was too old to do a biopsy. She also had a consistently runny nose that we had treated many times. 

She usually slept upstairs but hadn't been doing that for weeks. She had been sleeping behind the bed downstairs for sometime, but this morning we noticed she was sleeping in the cat box and wouldn't leave. That is never a good sign.

We took her to the vet this morning, and she told us the dreaded words that there was really nothing they could do to make her more comfortable. They suspected the tumor might be cancer. So, you know the rest of the story.

Sasha was a sweet cat who would jump up on the couch and if we didn't pay attention to her immediately she would put her paw on us as if to say, "Hey, I'm here and I want to be petted." At least we know we gave her a great, comfortable 17 years and she did the same for us.

We are now down to our two boys, and they love each other. I'm sure they are wondering where the "old lady" is that used to swat at them, but they will be fine. I've now outlived 4 cats, and that is so difficult, but the joy they bring to our lives while they are with us is so immense.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Dseage,
I'm so sorry about Sasha...
She had a wonderful forever home with you for 17 years...
And when it was time, you gave her the Final Gift of Love...to set her Free to Fly to the Bridge...
Hugs and Prayers, 
Sharon


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I am so sorry fir your loss and know Sasha is at the Bridge, all healthy again. Her spirit knows she was loved dearly and I am certain you will feel her paw on your arm again one day.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

So sorry for the loss of your cat.


----------



## medleymisty (Aug 4, 2014)

*hugs* I'm sorry. I don't know if this helps now, but 17 years with a family that loved her is the best life a cat could have, and she was happy and she had a good life.

*more hugs*


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Sorry about your girl. I am sure she knew how much you loved her.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Im so sorry for the loss of your Sasha.
Hugs to you.
Eternal petpets and nose kisses to her.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss!  Sasha sounds like she was a lovely girl.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Very sorry for you.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry about Sasha. What a long and wonderful life you gave her - and she gave you. Wishing you lots of strength.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Sasha lived to 17 years and sounded like she cared for you a lot. I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Sasha.


----------

